# What's up with the blue flows



## Robpineau (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like California is calling. The blue bumped from 600cfs to 900. 

at this rate green mountain res is going down real fast. 


Anyone have info on if these flows are going to continue?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Gotta start bringing the level on Dillon down- the upper will be releasing soon. They've already bumped the Roberts tunnel.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Rob - yes green mountain was low last week however the lower blue comes from Dillion to Green Mtn, then Green Mtn to Gore Canyon. The lake won't be emptied further. 

Lake Dillion is being lowered for the winter season via the Blue river and Roberts Tunnel into the NFSP. Regardless if Cali needs the water we must make room for snow runoff next spring. I suspect if there aren't any calls on this water it would fill up the hundreds of reservoirs leading up to Lake Powell - which is part of the upper state basin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

They're cutting flows a little bit, but Cameo is still calling.

Here's what I got in the email this morning:
General

Green Mountain Reservoir release to the Blue River is decreasing. With the Cameo Call continuing from earlier this week, Green Mountain Reservoir is releasing water to provide replacement water, pass inflows, HUP, and storage. We will decrease Green Mountain Reservoir releases to 815 cfs. This change will require one release decrease of approximately 50 cfs. All releases will be made through the power plant. 

Green Mountain Reservoir 

Monday, September 28, 2015

0000 hours – decrease release to 815 cfs

Maintain 815 cfs release until further notice




As far as how long the flows will continue.... I think it's really more of a guessing game. Last month when I spoke to the gentleman who makes the water orders, he said he didn't expect flows to go above 550 cfs for the rest of the season... and yet here we are with 750+ cfs.


----------



## joelduder (Jun 8, 2014)

Osseous, you mentioned a release on the Upper section. I have heard of them lowering Dillon in the fall to make room for snow melt in the past, even if it was just a short time. Any idea if they might do that this year?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

They don't have a choice on the level of Dillon- it has to come down to accommodate spring runoff. The choice they do have is how they go about it. They are already pushing water through the Roberts tunnel to the east. Typically, they increase the upper Blue at some point to get the lake down. When this happens is any body's guess.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

soggy_tortillas said:


> They're cutting flows a little bit, but Cameo is still calling.


Still 90* down here in the irrigated desert, and with no frost in sight they're gonna grow every last day they can...


----------

